# Scammed by pharmacom



## mikejones

newb  from a source and was scamed first time how to tell if legit or not? How unlucky am I. has it happend to anyone else their first time?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yes many have been scammed. Often being scammed would be avoided by not acting like a crackhead and buying from the first website you find.  Seen this many times. 

Can't always believe reviews either as some boards take payments from sources and in turn delete negative reviews. 

Who scammed you?


----------



## mikejones

pharmacom it was suppose to be a domestic site and heard good reviews from other forums but they have a couple of different sites so must have picked the wrong one


----------



## Yaya

Happens to a lot of people.. 

People new and old to the game.. even good sources can turn scammer.

My advice would be to always research and once u trust other customers ask them on there experiences with the source


----------



## mikejones

See I did but they must have been working together or something. idk will def do alot more research but always scetchy because everyone wants free money.


----------



## PillarofBalance

mikejones said:


> Good sources must be hard to come by. it is what it is.



They are yes and for good reason. 

Please note our lack of banners advertising steroid sources. Just chill here. At least it's safe. And never respond to a pm soliciting gear.


----------



## SuperBane

Who Mike Jones, Who? 
If you want to file a complaint with customer service just call 281-330-8004
Mike Jones!


----------



## tunafisherman

It happens, more often than you would think.  

This site is one of the few (and by few I mean the only) that does not take $ from people wishing to hock their gear...that said it also isn't a source board so I'm assuming that is the major factor.  What you can find here is a list of others who have been scammed or were on their way to being scammed.  I recommend that next time, before you send payment, search through the forum and see if you can find any information that may be out there on the UGL or whoever it is.  If you don't find anything, start a new thread.  There are members to this forum that have been around the block for longer than I have been alive.


----------



## conan

I'll just echo what others have already said.  You must be careful, but even that's not enough sometimes.  I've been around a while and I still got scammed by a few good sources that went bad.  In some cases I received bunk gear and in others I received nothing at all.


Trust me, I know it sucks especially when there's nothing you can do about it and you're just SOL.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

How long has it been since you've placed the order? Have you tried contacting them? Did you use an actual pharmacom source or a website pretending to be them?

I'm asking these questions because pharmacom has been around for a while and I know many people who use them...they have a strong reputation across the boards (with blood work to back up all the hype). They've even had their gear tested unanimously and the results have been impressive so forgive me for being suspicious of your intentions here. 

You also sound like a classic newbie (no offence) and they have a bad habit of claiming a source to be a "scammer" when they don't receive anything in 3 days...


----------



## mikejones

Im in the us and its been a couple weeks i was told to use there domestic source basic but idk if it was the wrong site i hope not.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

mikejones said:


> Im in the us and its been a couple weeks i was told to use there domestic source basic but idk if it was the wrong site i hope not.



You need to get in contact through the site or with one of their reps with your order info, tracking data, etc and they'll help you out. Their reps are not exactly difficult to find if you've done your research...

I know there have been many delays in responding to emails for a few weeks now, which is why I recommend PMing a rep instead for a quicker look into the issue.


----------



## mikejones

MrRippedZilla said:


> You need to get in contact through the site or with one of their reps with your order info, tracking data, etc and they'll help you out. Their reps are not exactly difficult to find if you've done your research...
> 
> I know there have been many delays in responding to emails for a few weeks now, which is why I recommend PMing a rep instead for a quicker look into the issue.



Hey I appreciate it ill do that thanks for the advice. I wonder if their actual site is secure cause the one i went through was not.


----------



## RustyShackelford

That's the risk you take when you decide to use a website. Never send more than you are ok with loosing.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

mikejones said:


> Hey I appreciate it ill do that thanks for the advice. I wonder if their actual site is secure cause the one i went through was not.



You can check to see if you used a legitimate re-seller from the main pharmacom labs site under the "dealers" tab.

But honestly, if security was a priority you wouldn't of chosen to order from a website, especially one that allows payments through paypal and other less than secure avenues...


----------



## Uncle manny

I heard good feedback about pharmacom I'm guessing it depends on the website you ordered from...


----------



## bigmike0321

hopefully you're not out too much, but any sucks. although two weeks may not be panic mode just yet even for domestic, at least now you have this site for another research tool. no BS or paid sponsors and reviews.


----------



## gh0st

You where scammed by the pharmcon store? or basicstero. there are a few pharmacon websites and resellers. the main source basicstero has a site to display products but does not do orders via the website. can u be more specific about which pharmacon seller/re-seller you were scammed by?


----------



## atothej

I just tried to order from basic , just one vial to test the waters (no pun intended).I've been ripped off in the past so I'm being optimistic.  I received an order confirmation within 24 hours then a payment confirmation within 24 hours saying that I would receive a shipping confirmation within 24 hours. This is where it got weird I never received a shipping confirmation. So after 3 days I contacted a rep through the site and 24 hours later I got a shipping notification and tracking number.  I received the order shortly after that. So maybe following up through the site would be your best option.


----------



## gh0st

basicstero is the only pharmacon source i would use. THEY ARE THE ORIGINAL SOURCE. the buck stops with them. all other pharmacon sellers get there product from basicstero. THERE BULK LIST IS AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Darius P

mikejones said:


> newb  from a source and was scamed first time how to tell if legit or not? How unlucky am I. has it happend to anyone else their first time?



Hello Sir!
   My name is Darius Postovski, a member of Pharmacom Labs team and official rep for PharmacomStore.in, the oldest and the largest Pharmacom retail distributor, active since 2008. We're being discussed, reviewed, lab tested on all the major steroid boards and we have yet to receive a legitimate complaint with proofs about a bad practice, underdosed products or poor customer service.
   Our level of transparency is unprecedented for this industry, you can check out videos directly from our facility (sterilization, manufacturing line, tablet pressing etc): pharmacomstore.in/pages/innovations/  and also at least 2-3 SIMEC monthly reports of our products, results which are verifiable through their website. ( SIMEC is a world leading Swiss laboratory for chromatography tests).   - pharmacomstore.in/pages/labtests/

   Please give us some more details about your purchase, where did you ordered from, when, did you send payment?



MrRippedZilla said:


> How long has it been since you've placed the order? Have you tried contacting them? Did you use an actual pharmacom source or a website pretending to be them?
> 
> I'm asking these questions because pharmacom has been around for a while and I know many people who use them...they have a strong reputation across the boards (with blood work to back up all the hype). They've even had their gear tested unanimously and the results have been impressive so forgive me for being suspicious of your intentions here.
> 
> You also sound like a classic newbie (no offence) and they have a bad habit of claiming a source to be a "scammer" when they don't receive anything in 3 days...



Thank you Sir for your reasoning!




RustyShackelford said:


> That's the risk you take when you decide to use a website. Never send more than you are ok with loosing.



Indeed Sir, but there are certain levels of risk. Pharmacom Labs is a brand since 2006 with the first official retail store (PharmacomStore) active since 2008 and still running. 



gh0st said:


> basicstero is the only pharmacon source i would use. THEY ARE THE ORIGINAL SOURCE. the buck stops with them. all other pharmacon sellers get there product from basicstero. THERE BULK LIST IS AMAZING!!!!!!



That is not correct Sir,
Both BasicStero and PharmacomStore are direct stores of the manufacturer with the possibility of shipping orders directly from the factory in Asia.  Price difference between the 2 is made by different shipping methods from warehouses (transit time, seizure rate).


----------



## gh0st

Darius P said:


> That is not correct Sir,
> Both BasicStero and PharmacomStore are direct stores of the manufacturer with the possibility of shipping orders directly from the factory in Asia.  Price difference between the 2 is made by different shipping methods from warehouses (transit time, seizure rate).



Im pretty postive they told me this a while back, but a may be remembering wrong and i figured it because of there bulk list and cheaper prices. Sorry if i am putting out incorrect info.


----------



## tawpnawtch

Why is there not a customer service number to call? Jw


----------



## PillarofBalance

tawpnawtch said:


> Why is there not a customer service number to call? Jw



Not sure. Might have something to do with it being illegal


----------



## silvereyes87

:32 (18):





tawpnawtch said:


> Why is there not a customer service number to call? Jw


Tenchar


----------



## Alertrocketlazer

pharmacom defo legit used them a few times fully tracked orders great customer support just be careful theres a few sites that try to mimic them


----------



## Darius P

Alertrocketlazer said:


> pharmacom defo legit used them a few times fully tracked orders great customer support just be careful theres a few sites that try to mimic them



Thank you Sir!
   And that is correct, there are many scam websites pretending to be official. The most famous scam site is: buy-pharmacom-steroids. com

Also, we recently found counterfeited Pharmacom products, orals and HGH.  Pics and more info on how to recognize the fakes were posted on our website: pharmacomstore.in/news/caution-counterfeited-products-found/

We are working on resolving this issue soon. 

In the meantime we strongly advise you to buy our products only from official distributors! Only so we can guarantee that you'll receive genuine Pharmacom products. If you have doubts, whether your dealer is legit or not, please contact us.


----------



## Oldjarhead

Using the Pharmacom Test E. 300 as I type. Didnt get it online but from a friend so I'm not sure of its origination. I'm paying a bit more for it but to me a quick text, a short drive, and same day service is a fair trade. Anyways my natural Test level was 396 and my Test level from last week was 4686,  4/16. That's 600 mg a week, Test only. Im not as klowagable as most of you when it comes to Anobolics but I think I'm happy with Pharmacom.


----------



## gh0st

tawpnawtch said:


> Why is there not a customer service number to call? Jw


Another classic first post to go down in the history books...should we start a thread wabout the DUMBEST first time post questions? I think this one takes the cake!!!!

Does your bags of crack and crystal meth come with a f8cking cust. service number and nutritional facts also?



PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure. Might have something to do with it being illegal


Funny thing is POB is he really is dead serious. UNBELIEVABLE! ! !


----------



## Cyclemaniac

mikejones said:


> True thanks for the support.



So did you get it? Or were you just being super impatient? Follow up with it please!


----------



## Darius P

Cyclemaniac said:


> So did you get it? Or were you just being super impatient? Follow up with it please!



Sir, our premium warehouse has a shipping success rate of 100% for the 6th consecutive year in a row so if all the delivery info are correct and valid the package will be eventually there. Transit time is usually 5-6 days from the moment of dispatch.
  However, is we ship directly from our factory in Asia, it will take longer, up to 3 weeks.

Also, a brief reminder of our PharmacomStore domain return to .org instead of .in

thank you!


----------



## Cyclemaniac

Darius P said:


> Sir, our premium warehouse has a shipping success rate of 100% for the 6th consecutive year in a row so if all the delivery info are correct and valid the package will be eventually there. Transit time is usually 5-6 days from the moment of dispatch.
> However, is we ship directly from our factory in Asia, it will take longer, up to 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, a brief reminder of our PharmacomStore domain return to .org instead of .in
> 
> thank you!



I was just curios is all, I wanted to see if he was one of those guys that freak out when they don't get their package in 3 days! 
I just ordered some pharmacom from your org. Store tonight. Iv always liked your gear Darius and your customer service!


----------



## thqmas

Now kiss. *smooch*


----------



## Darius P

Cyclemaniac said:


> I was just curios is all, I wanted to see if he was one of those guys that freak out when they don't get their package in 3 days!
> I just ordered some pharmacom from your org. Store tonight. Iv always liked your gear Darius and your customer service!



Thank you Sir, looking forward for your results!


----------



## Cyclemaniac

Darius P said:


> Thank you Sir, looking forward for your results!



I'll post the results on here when I do


----------



## DreamChaser

Cyclemaniac said:


> I'll post the results on here when I do



Don't waste your time


----------



## Redrum1327

tawpnawtch said:


> Why is there not a customer service number to call? Jw



If you want 24/7 customer service that's top knotch you should call Jake from statefarm  lol


----------



## Hardpr

she sounds hideous


----------



## pg8629

mikejones said:


> Good sources must be hard to come by. it is what it is.



Not hard to come by just takes lots of research stick around here for a while don't ask for a source but just read and listen to what others have to say about certain labs! U won't get a source handed to u hear because it's not a source board and it's against site rules but if u pay attention to what others are saying about labs u can always do a little digging and searching on your own and find a good source. Good luck just keep reading and reading between the lines and you'll find what your looking 4 bro.


----------



## Joejoe

I see you have a long history and are an administrator. How do you go about searching? I was scammed over another forum and lashed out which just got me thrown off the forum. I'm patient, willing to put the time in, and will do whatever to be verified. I use an HRT Clinic but I have not been able to get pharmacy benefits for it and it is extremely $$$$....feel free to communicate


----------



## Joejoe

Probably the most straight forward statement I have gotten on any forum, thanks


----------



## Italianstallion

*Pharmacom is legiy*



mikejones said:


> newb  from a source and was scamed first time how to tell if legit or not? How unlucky am I. has it happend to anyone else their first time?



Pharma com is legit I am telling you this cause I am on there 2nd week of teen and beginning 5th week of test e 300 and I am up 14 lbs


----------



## Italianstallion

Italianstallion said:


> Pharma com is legit I am telling you this cause I am on there 2nd week of teen and beginning 5th week of test e 300 and I am up 14 lbs



Sorry meant tren ace and test e it's prolly some people trying to sell you crap


----------



## Darius P

Italianstallion said:


> Sorry meant tren ace and test e it's prolly some people trying to sell you crap



Thank you Sir, i appreciate your support.
  Unfortunately, given the fact that you're a new member here and these were your first 2 posts, your argument won't be too credible.


----------



## DreamChaser

Darius P said:


> Thank you Sir, i appreciate your support.
> Unfortunately, given the fact that you're a new member here and these were your first 2 posts, your argument won't be too credible.



Post count has nothing to do with credibility in my book..


----------



## Italianstallion

Darius P said:


> Thank you Sir, i appreciate your support.
> Unfortunately, given the fact that you're a new member here and these were your first 2 posts, your argument won't be too credible.



There is no argument you don't have to believe me lol I was just letting you know I buy from pharmacom and I didn't go from 173 to 198 in 7 weeks because it's bunk


----------



## thqmas

...173 to 198 in 7 weeks?... I can do that with food alone.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics

Forget pharmacom. Find a new source.


----------



## green

there are a few places to get gear, just do your reasearch


----------



## RichPopeye

Step right up all you source seekers...www.empirelabs.com. Keeping you hard forever!


----------



## Mr.Gainz

RichPopeye said:


> Step right up all you source seekers...www.empirelabs.com. Keeping you hard forever!


Haha my favorite source..


----------



## thqmas

Thank you RichPopeye, now I need to clean my browser history.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun

I was gonna try these guys out, there's one in particular they evendors have a name for him.
Herd he even hooks you up if your gear gets snached by customs on the original order.
So that's all b*******?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun

Darius P said:


> Hello Sir!
> My name is Darius Postovski, a member of Pharmacom Labs team and official rep for PharmacomStore.in, the oldest and the largest Pharmacom retail distributor, active since 2008. We're being discussed, reviewed, lab tested on all the major steroid boards and we have yet to receive a legitimate complaint with proofs about a bad practice, underdosed products or poor customer service.
> Our level of transparency is unprecedented for this industry, you can check out videos directly from our facility (sterilization, manufacturing line, tablet pressing etc): pharmacomstore.in/pages/innovations/  and also at least 2-3 SIMEC monthly reports of our products, results which are verifiable through their website. ( SIMEC is a world leading Swiss laboratory for chromatography tests).   - pharmacomstore.in/pages/labtests/
> 
> Please give us some more details about your purchase, where did you ordered from, when, did you send payment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir for your reasoning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed Sir, but there are certain levels of risk. Pharmacom Labs is a brand since 2006 with the first official retail store (PharmacomStore) active since 2008 and still running.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not correct Sir,
> Both BasicStero and PharmacomStore are direct stores of the manufacturer with the possibility of shipping orders directly from the factory in Asia.  Price difference between the 2 is made by different shipping methods from warehouses (transit time, seizure rate).



What's the easiest way to contact you?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

really dude?^ LOL


----------



## N-Erg

I've seen this Darius character on some other boards before. Pharmacom has mixed reviews from everything I've seen.


----------



## trodizzle

mikejones said:


> newb  from a source and was scamed first time how to tell if legit or not? How unlucky am I. has it happend to anyone else their first time?


----------



## thqmas

mikejones said:


> newb  from a source and was scamed first time how to tell if legit or not? How unlucky am I. has it happend to anyone else their first time?



Maybe you bought Pharmacon instead of Pharmacom?


----------



## twisted

Im familiar/know Darius hes a straight shooter ..... reimburses  for labs and beats competitors prices by a certain % .....interesting hearing the different views


----------



## irish diesel

that suck bro


----------



## irish diesel

never trust websites


----------



## irish diesel

take your time you will find it


----------



## TrickWilliams

Going to make a make a new comment for every nonsense sentence that pops out of your head?


----------



## Baxter513

Pharmacom says they dont have HCG so you would have to look elsewhere for that.  Pain in the neck


----------



## thqmas

Baxter, when you look elsewhere, you need to turn with your whole body, not only with your neck. Pain free, problem solved.


----------



## Baxter513

Do you agree that someone that thinks "I will just do one cycle to gain 25 lbs and thats it".  Do you agree that a person that thinks that way should never get involved with AAS at all?


----------



## TrickWilliams

Baxter513 said:


> Do you agree that someone that thinks "I will just do one cycle to gain 25 lbs and thats it".  Do you agree that a person that thinks that way should never get involved with AAS at all?



Definitely agree. Its not a one time deal. If your only going to give it one go...whats the point? Just grind and get that 25 lbs natural and acually keep it.


----------



## Lukas

Darius P said:


> Hello Sir!
> My name is Darius Postovski, a member of Pharmacom Labs team and official rep for PharmacomStore.in, the oldest and the largest Pharmacom retail distributor, active since 2008. We're being discussed, reviewed, lab tested on all the major steroid boards and we have yet to receive a legitimate complaint with proofs about a bad practice, underdosed products or poor customer service.
> Our level of transparency is unprecedented for this industry, you can check out videos directly from our facility (sterilization, manufacturing line, tablet pressing etc): pharmacomstore.in/pages/innovations/  and also at least 2-3 SIMEC monthly reports of our products, results which are verifiable through their website. ( SIMEC is a world leading Swiss laboratory for chromatography tests).   - pharmacomstore.in/pages/labtests/
> 
> Please give us some more details about your purchase, where did you ordered from, when, did you send payment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir for your reasoning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed Sir, but there are certain levels of risk. Pharmacom Labs is a brand since 2006 with the first official retail store (PharmacomStore) active since 2008 and still running.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not correct Sir,
> Both BasicStero and PharmacomStore are direct stores of the manufacturer with the possibility of shipping orders directly from the factory in Asia.  Price difference between the 2 is made by different shipping methods from warehouses (transit time, seizure rate).


Hello Darius (I hope you read) Two months ago I bought (from Pharmacom.ws) Testosterone E. and Nandrolone Decanoato and found the quality of these products, absolutely PESSIMA. I also tried writing my product review on the site (Pharmacom.ws) but it was not included.
You want to say something about it, Mr. Darius?


----------



## Marny

Can anybody say from where pharmacom ship ?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Marny said:


> Can anybody say from where pharmacom ship ?



That's not information discussed openly.


----------



## Caballero

Marny said:


> Can anybody say from where pharmacom ship ?



Keep this on the DL bro.....

View attachment 4350


----------



## TRUSTNME

MJ you said it’s your first time being scammed are you anticipating a few more times?  Sounds like Russian  Roulette .  I guess stranger things are happening in the world today. 



mikejones said:


> pharmacom it was suppose to be a domestic site and heard good reviews from other forums but they have a couple of different sites so must have picked the wrong one


----------



## noobmuscle

I still remember the website source days for myself.

It seems like nowadays there aren't any good source to be found on a website. Maybe I'm wrong on that, but labels mean nothing, reviews mean very little, and internet sources have been dead to me for a long time. Even the best eventually either get busted and duplicated by a cloner trying to rip off people, or they build trust only to eventually rip people off themselves. Like you said, there were several websites out there for them. Half the time your lucky to get any gear at all, and if you do, its either mislabeled, under dosed, or nothing but oil.

Locally based homebrews are the way to go...


----------



## noobmuscle

thqmas said:


> Baxter, when you look elsewhere, you need to turn with your whole body, not only with your neck. Pain free, problem solved.




Solid advice thqmas!


----------

